# weird zit bump on chin with white puss



## titan (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm new the forum and wondered if anyone can help me with a question.

I have a 9 year old deer head chihuahua named Titan. He is and has always been in good health. However, last week a weird bump appeared on his chin. It's very red, hard, and looks filled with white puss. Like a white head zit. 

I tried to pop it but can't because it's too hard. 

I called his normal vet but they won't tell me anything, just take him in and pay. I'm low on money at the moment.

I would appreciate any of your thoughts to what I should do or if it's something worse than acne. He has never had this before until now.

I posted a few pictures as well.

thanks


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness that looks painful.


----------



## titan (Sep 25, 2012)

it's not. It doesn't bother him, he doesn't mess with or scratch it. Almost like he doesn't even know it's there lol. I just notice it. 

any suggestions. Does it look like acne or something worse. When I research dog/chihuahua acne, everything states around 0-2 year old for acne. He is 9 years old.

I tried to poke it with a sterilized needle but it wouldn't pop, it's a hard bump with white puss looking head on top.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Try a hot compress to try and bring it to a head. (Boiled water on cotton wool, hold it in place for a few minutes.) It looks like an infected hair follicle. He may need antibiotics if it gets worse.


----------



## titan (Sep 25, 2012)

so, does this seem like he will need to go to the vet?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ouch! I would get him to the vet. It could already be infected and you don't want it to get worse. My Mom's cat had something similar recently, and it was infected.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

It could be a tooth abscess that is so severe it's worked it's way to the outside (just as some human ones do). 

Does his breath smell foul, can he happily & easily eat bones or does he avoid that side of his mouth, can he happily munch on hard kibble etc?

I think a trip to the vet is well in order, especially if it's a bad tooth. Chi's have a habit of serious dental issues, especially if they retained baby teeth (very common) and never had them surgically removed.

Infection in the form of tooth abscesses can cause severe illness or even death in humans & animals, not to mention they are agonising (having suffered on one recently for a couple of weeks).


----------



## titan (Sep 25, 2012)

hmm, I'm not sure about the tooth thing. He doesn't have bad breath at all. He is eating his same hard kibble he's eating for the last 9 years. He won't change. Picky 

anyway, he is eating and drinking normal. thanks for the advise. I am taking him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

My luna has the same thing on her face on her upper lip...


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Do not ever squeeze or pop the "zit", no matter how tempted you are, because you may spread or cause the infection that way. If it get greenish or worse, go to the vet. Try warm/hot compress it everyday. Also wipe his zit area with a unscented baby wipe after he finished eating to keep the zit clean.

When I had my pug, she had a similar bump close her eye but smaller, all I can do was a warm compress because it was near her eye. Took a few weeks before it disappeared. But I have read these following things helped getting rid of zits on dogs if compressing is not working for you (but do not use all at the same time):
malaseb plegets (wipes) you can get them at the vet or online
witch hazel and a cotton ball
stridex for sensitive skin pads


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mojo has something like that a few months ago and of course it was a weekend so I couldn't get him to a vet til Monday so I popped it myself (I know it wasnt the best idea). My mom is a cosmetologist from the old country so she has taught me how to properly pop pimples and such without infecting it or leaving scarring. Then I put a little running alcohol on it to disinfect it after and it completely went away. Although I had success with popping it, I wouldn't recommend it in case it is something more serious. I would definitely get him to a vet, especially bc it's during the work week.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

looks like a histiocytoma, I have seen a few. Usually will eventually go away. Dont pop it!
Had one on in the flew of the bottom lip, twice. It went away. Had one on a poodle tail, it popped and went away after a few months. 

pam in TX


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

It could be an infected sebaceous gland. But it's always good to have a vet check over it to be sure about what it is.


----------



## titan (Sep 25, 2012)

So, I just got back from the vet and I'm annoyed. They couldn't tell me what it was or anything. no help.

I paid $52 for the visit and they charged me $55 for 10 days worth of antibiotics (Clavamox). That it. They then said, if it's not gone in 2 weeks, then can remove it for $800. That seems crazy to me. Can't even tell me what it is and just throw out $800 to remove it. They said, well for additional fee, once we remove it, we can send it in to see what it was.

What are your thoughts on this. He has been going there for 3 there but don't seem helpful. Maybe time for a new Vet?

thanks


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

uh yeah, a new vet is in order. I pay $13 for clavamox!! and $33 for a visit. AND had 3 moles removed and a dental for about $125.

I say leave it alone for a while, and see what happens. It's not life threatening. 

pam in TX


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Clavamox is an expensive drug, at least in my area. It costs anywhere from 25-50 depending on the mg and duration of treatment. Office visits in my area run from 45-60. They shouldn't need to remove the whole thing to figure out what it is.. They usually can do a fine needle aspiration and send the sample off for a biopsy.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

titan said:


> So, I just got back from the vet and I'm annoyed. They couldn't tell me what it was or anything. no help.
> 
> I paid $52 for the visit and they charged me $55 for 10 days worth of antibiotics (Clavamox). That it. They then said, if it's not gone in 2 weeks, then can remove it for $800. That seems crazy to me. Can't even tell me what it is and just throw out $800 to remove it. They said, well for additional fee, once we remove it, we can send it in to see what it was.
> 
> ...


Omg that sounds insane!! Lola had a weird bump on her head that wouldn't go away for a little while so I had to removed, stitched and sent out for biopsy including the vet visit for $100. I would seek a second opinion ASAP!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

titan said:


> So, I just got back from the vet and I'm annoyed. They couldn't tell me what it was or anything. no help.
> 
> I paid $52 for the visit and they charged me $55 for 10 days worth of antibiotics (Clavamox). That it. They then said, if it's not gone in 2 weeks, then can remove it for $800. That seems crazy to me. Can't even tell me what it is and just throw out $800 to remove it. They said, well for additional fee, once we remove it, we can send it in to see what it was.
> 
> ...


$800 seems like an awful lot for removing a small bump. Vet prices are different in different areas and countries, but I'll tell you that I paid between $300 and $400 to have a tumour removed from my old rat. They could have done a fine needle sample to test, but I felt it wasn't necessary as I knew I wanted it removed regardless. Did they offer to do this if the antibiotics don't clear it up?

If you're not happy with this vet, get a second opinion. I didn't like the first vet I brought my rat to (my regular vet had no appointments) and I waited to take him to our regular vet, and told them I wanted a second opinion and an approximate idea of surgery costs. They didn't even charge me for the visit since I decided to go with them for the surgery, and said they would consider it part of the pre-surgery check up.


----------



## SirWallaceChihuahuas (Sep 28, 2012)

I think a new vet sounds like something to think about. They don't sound very caring or helpful. I really dislike when they wont even take the time to talk to me. I am not paying for the fun...I want to know what is going on and how dangerous it is, ya know? It also sounds like they are way more interested in money than your pets safety which is a big red flag to me.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Greedy, miserable so & so's, is all I can say. That's just insanity!


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

That's really pricey. My Doberman gets those bumps on her chin. Hers are bacteria related. Plastic food and water bowls are the worse for holding bacteria. Try cleaning the food bowl every day (if not already), and wiping his mouth after eating. It might take a bit for the bump to go away. Maybe the antibiotics will help.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi that sounds like an awful lot of money and still no answer on what it is hopefully her antibotic will cure the infection thats if it is an infection


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My girl had one of those on her wee wee. I took her to the vet and all he said was "It's nothing, dont touch it". I paid for that visit because it was a vaccination visit, had it not been I would have been quite annoyed too. 

The bump on my girl went away on its own..I am sorry I didn't see this thread earlier.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

luna had one on her nose a few days back... I used epison salt and Hot (not boiling) water on a clean washcloth, and drew it out. Although i did not forcibly pop it, holding the rag there eventually made it rupture. Once it did, w/ clean hands I rubbed a small amount of anti-biotic ointment into it. Its healing fine and you cant even tell there was anything there.Good luck!


----------

